# Mystery Fish From LFS



## Ibnzmonkey (Jul 16, 2012)

So I was browsing the LFS when I came across this fish in the "Adopt an Oscar" tank. I asked one of the employees about it since it is obviously not an Oscar. Interestingly enough, nobody in the store knew what it was... Or how it got into the Oscar tank. I offered them $15 for it and they let me take it home saying If It didn't work out for me that I could bring it back and get something else. Here's the fish in question, It's about 6" long.

What is it? :-?










Thanks in advance! :thumb:


----------



## CaCichilds (Apr 10, 2012)

Return it now. It's a Amphilophus Amarillo. Essentially it's a barred Midas. But its typically more aggressive than a RD/ or Midas. It gets 12" and meaner by the inch. It will likely beat an oscar to death. It's teeth are also going to cause damage to an oscar, which will make the oscar even more susceptable to fungal infections, or possible an onset of HITH.

Here was mine which grew out..


----------



## Ibnzmonkey (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy cow! Thanks for the insight. I will return it the next chance I get.


----------

